# Northside Indianapolis group seeks new players



## Sidereal Knight (Jun 3, 2005)

Our northside Indianapolis, Indiana gaming group is looking for one (or two) additional players.  We meet on Monday or Tuesday evenings from 7pm - 10pm every week.  The night varries due to the work schedule of one member.

The current group is made up of 1 woman and 3 men, with DM duties alternating between the members.  (Ages range between mid-20's and mid-30's.)  We tend to play D&D and D20 games (Mutants & Masterminds, Blue Rose/True20, etc.), but other game systems are possibilities. We recently started a D&D 3.5 Planescape campaign that is shaping up to be a lot of fun, with a good balance between role-play and cruchy bits.

Qualities we are looking for in prospective players:


maturity
sense of humor
basic understanding of the game system, or ability to learn basic game mechanics
feline-tolerance (there are cats on the premises)
non-smoker

If you're interested, please contact us at sidereal_knight@hotmail.com


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 8, 2005)

When you say, north side of Indianapolis, what exactly do you mean? I might be moving to the southside of the Fort Wayne area and might be able to make the drive. Feel free to email me at collinsbd(at)gmail(dot)com with more information.


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Jun 8, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> When you say, north side of Indianapolis, what exactly do you mean? I might be moving to the southside of the Fort Wayne area and might be able to make the drive. Feel free to email me at collinsbd(at)gmail(dot)com with more information.




We're within the 465 loop.  Ft. Wayne would be a 2 hour drive each way.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 8, 2005)

Ok, I wasn't sure if you meant inside the loop or outside. Two hours is too much


----------



## Redwald (Jun 25, 2005)

I've dropped you an email -- hopefully I'm not too late.

I should be close enough, geographically.  I live in Carmel and work in Castleton.


----------



## Gronkzilla (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm intrigued.  
Email sent.


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who has expressed interest in joining our group. We are in the process of meeting with the respondants to see how we get along.

We haven't filled the seats yet, and we would welcome inquiries from other interested (and _interesting_  ) folks... but we have lined up some "interviews" with likely people.

sidereal_knight@hotmail.com


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey, sorry to derail your recruitment thread here, but are any of you Indy folks interested in helping True Dungeon or True Heroes at GenCon this year?  In return for a few hours of volunteer work, we can offer free entrance to the Con (Thursday - Sunday; a $60 dollar value), free True Adventures t-shirts, and any other free schwag we can get our hands on (posters, trading cards, t-shirts, hats, etc.).

If you're not familiar with either event, please check out the website (linked above).  True Dungeon is a live, walk-through dungeon (not a LARP!), and similiarly, True Heroes is a live, walk-through comic book adventure (sponsored by Wizards Of The Coast and Upper Deck Entertainment, respectively).  Please check it out, and if you know of anyone else who might be interested, I'd appreciate you passing the word!

Thanks!


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who responded.  We are not accepting any additional applications at this time.


----------

